

Watch Startup Lessons Learned (Eric Ries' conference) live now - andr
http://www.justin.tv/startuplessonslearned#

======
justinchen
Awesome that they made the live stream available to everyone and not just the
simulcast locations. Not sure if I'll be as productive today though.

